

The Janitor Who Hacked Cheetos - twakefield
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/community/2012/03/26/our-american-dream-richard-montanez-janitor-invents-hot-cheeto/

======
peter_l_downs
Montañez deserves all of the praise he's being given. But, the heads of the
Frito Lay corporation deserve some recognition, too, for willing to listen to
their employee, no matter how low down the corporate ladder he was.

------
eurleif
Maybe I'm just cynical, but this story seems too perfect to me. It smells a
lot like PR fiction. Would they really need a janitor to come up with the idea
of spicy Cheetos? Seems like something they would've already been
experimenting with as part of normal R&D.

~~~
gscott
Seems to be the real deal, more in-depth article:

[http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1108_lmrp_richard_mo...](http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1108_lmrp_richard_montanez_raza_report/viewall.html)

~~~
asmithmd1
"a broken machine in the Cheetos assembly line. “Some of them were missing the
cheese because the machine had broken, so I took some home. I put some chili
powder on it, and it tasted good! So I mixed up some more chilies and began
trying to create my own seasoning. I let my coworkers try a few and they loved
them. Then it hit me, I had an idea!” Richard took the company president up on
his offer from the videotape. “I called up President Roger Enrico, not knowing
I wasn’t supposed to do that. His assistant picked up the phone and asked my
name and where I worked. I told her I was Richard Montanez, and I worked as a
janitor in the Rancho Cucamonga plant. She was a visionary for even putting me
through to Roger. He got on the line and said, ‘Hi Richard, I hear you’ve got
an idea?’ He told me he would be down at the plant in two weeks and wanted to
hear my idea"

------
stfu
_“The antidote to fear is hunger. When you have hunger for a job position,
knowledge or a new house, you go and get it and fear will never get a hold of
you,"said Montañez_

love that quote.

------
jawns
Alternate headline: "Meet the 'Good Will Hunting' of Cheetos."

------
ricardobeat
"Fox News Latino", does that actually exist? :/

Do you have a "Black News Channel" too?

------
silentscope
Further proof that Cheetos remain a solid part of the American Dream.

------
jmcguckin
Happened ca. 1991

